# Have had enough of what is generally accepted as a good life



## frustrated in Pa (Nov 2, 2011)

I have been reading this forum for some time now and decided to chime in.
As I am approaching my 53rd birth day I find I have become a little disenchanted 
with the accepted life we have chosen. Soon to be debt free in three years I have decided to pursue a life long dream of going to sea. 

After the sell of my house there should be enough money for a live aboard vessel purchase and some not all for a refit. I have been toying with the idea of maxing out the plastic in one day for the remaining refit, In with both feet as it were and walk away. Many are doing it with out such lofty dreams. 

I am a life long maintenance guy and hold more then one degree in Engineering and Mechanics any repairs should pose no problem for such a person.

The wife who by the way is not as into the idea as I am is afraid of giving up the 9 to 5 drudge. I am sure that a guy that can fix anything will always find a way to make a buck where ever he drops anchor.

What do you think???


----------



## imagine2frolic (Aug 7, 2008)

Maxing out the plastic to run away doesn't sound very good. Why not buy a small boat now, and learn to sail? A couple of grand will buy you something decent. Get rid of your debts, and then sail away.

Yes a fixer of all items can earn money along the way. Sometimes it's illegal, but many cruisers need someone like you. I have seen people earn enough to cruise far, and others barely feed themselves. BEST WISHES in beating the frustration......*i2f*


----------



## WanderingStar (Nov 12, 2008)

Sailing away is a great fantasy. I intend to do it myself, and I'm slowly persuading my wife that we can. You don't mention your sailing experience, but you should build up to cruising. Before you sail away, make sure you love sailing. Then encourage your wife gradually. I take mine on nice weekend cruises and sunset sails. That way she sees we can be comfortable aboard, and is tempted by the romance (of sailing, she already likes my romance). Good luck.


----------



## mikel1 (Oct 19, 2008)

Check out interviewwithacruiserblogspot also windtraveler etc.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

I would not sleep well knowing I stole money by intentionally maxing my cc and walking away. Therefore, what would be the point?


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

I feel you want to "run away." But I urge you to seriously get away a few minutes at a time. What I find many people doing is, burning themselves out, by not enjoying life while they can.

Is a 42 foot yacht nice? HELL YEAH... is my 22 footer fun, HELL YEAH. Best part is, I am less than 1 hour from the boat all summer long. I still work 8 to 4, and run to the lake after work, and sail until 10-11pm. I get great night sails in, nobody on the water, and still have a helluva lotta fun.

The intention is to charter bigger at times, vacation on my boat. 

But one other thing you didn't mention... do you have any experience sailing? Your wife?

You may find the wife doesn't like the whole sailing thing! then what? Just saying... not like it's ever happened.

At 40, I am just now starting to realize the WAY I have been living has been completely wrong, and my new wife and I have a want to LIVE LIFE NOW, not BIG, but FUN. So far we've done this, and we are trying to get our kids to understand life is FUN, and a LEARNING experience.

LEARN to sail. Sail small/cheap at first. Get the wife hooked. If you have no experience, then get education! ASA classes are HIGHLY recommended. I've been sailing for 30 years, and I am seriously considering classes. I am not above LEARNing more stuff from others who've already done it. I also want my wife to take the classes. The theory is, learning, is loving.

Keep us posted on your progress, and ask us all questions on how we did it, any better, why.

PS: VERY LARGE welcome aboard to our insanity.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Oct 7, 2008)

frustrated in Pa said:


> As I am approaching my 53rd birth day I find I have become a little disenchanted
> with the accepted life we have chosen. Soon to be debt free in three years I have decided to pursue a life long dream of going to sea.


If you are 53 and your back can stand sleeping on a boat more power to you!!

But here's a cautionary tale of a guy who thought living the dream was a good idea...

http://www.sailnet.com/forums/gener...elated/78009-somebody-got-caught-outside.html


----------



## emoney (Jun 2, 2010)

wait....you're not saying you'll "max out" your credit card with NO intention of repaying the debt, are you? Please tell me that people have not gotten so enchanted with what others have that they're willing to forgo any inkling of integrity just to get it? I'll not climb up the soap box until I know for sure that's what was meant by that statement.......I'll be waiting patiently.


----------



## CaptainForce (Jan 1, 2006)

WouldaShoulda said:


> If you are 53 and your back can stand sleeping on a boat more power to you!!................................


I'm 65 and I've been sleeping aboard on 6" foam on plywood since I was 25. My back suffers when I spend the night on one of those landside soft beds that suck me into the soft center pit. I often give up the matress for seat cushions on the floor. Take care and joy, Aythya crew


----------



## MikeinLA (Jul 25, 2006)

frustrated in Pa said:


> I have been toying with the idea of maxing out the plastic in one day ..... and walk away. What do you think???


I think that beginning your "new life" by being a thief is somewhat distasteful. Kharma can be a b*tch at sea.

Mike


----------



## CaptainForce (Jan 1, 2006)

frustrated in Pa said:


> ..............I have been toying with the idea of maxing out the plastic in one day for the remaining refit, In with both feet as it were and walk away.......................What do you think???


'sounds totally dishonorable to me!


----------

